# Torch



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Folks.
Which (in your opinion) is the best all round torch for RVing.
Thanks. tuk-tuk.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Petzl Myo XP


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I find, that for all round, multi purpose use, a rechargeable LED lantern is best. Around £10 off Ebay.

A good lighting standby for a flat leisure battery.
Lantern


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I have several cheap leds at different places in the van. Easier to pick one up and they're always available, rather than the single one put where I've forgotten. I also have a head torch for doing little jobs where hands come in useful.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Take your choice from the LED Lenser range.

LED Lenser website

Available from Amazon or plenty on Ebay.

Trevor


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Large "Maglight" has multiple uses !!


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We use a Duracel Daylite led torch, works off 3 AAA batteries and is very bright for it's size about 5" long and a Energizer headlight.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Petzl headtorch,essential.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm from the different torches for different purposes camp, and a big fan of Maglites, of which I have four. We also have some led lanterns and an led inspection lamp (different category!), plus a LED Lenser keyring torch.

My favorite Maglites are the big 4 x 'D' cell LED and the 2 x AA cell LED.

Just one? The 2 x AA cell LED Maglite - its always in my pocket or rucksac.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Poundland 2inch 9LED 3AA battery Torch and Poundland headtorch works for me


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

subfiver said:


> Petzl Myo XP


Definitely!

I have 3  Hab door, cab, bed.

And if you do want a "multi purpose" Maglite, get the one that sits in a cradle, is rechargeable from 12v or mains, is the size of a 3 D cell but is amazingly bright (vastly more so than a normal Maglite). I have 2, even at more than £100 each, well worth it.

And if you think thats expensive, have a look at the variety on this site! Their knife selection is a little OTT too 

http://www.ee33.co.uk/Flashlights/c-1-97/

Jason


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

This pocket torch from Tesco takes some beating, extremely bright....

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=270576285

Also the head torch from Tesco...

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=257634340


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I take my exposure joystick (oo err) that I use for night mtb rides. It's a diddy little thing (but perfectly formed) but bright enough to see me flying through the woods at night.

Trouble is to wear it on my head I'll need my cycle helmet on :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Torches for courses.
On my bike I like the LED thing around my head. Where I look, I see.
The Maglight takes some beating but is rather big and heavy.
My favourite came from Aldi /Lidle; It is an LED , rechargeable on mains, with a magnetic side which allows it to stick on van-side, three levels of brightness, has a charging winder and when left on with a full charge, took 24 hours to run down the battery. It was quite cheap.
Alan


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think we should set up a members only 'Torch Fetishists' section...

:lol:


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Good idea-------
-------------------------if you like playing with it in the dark? :roll: :roll: tuk-tuk


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, I've actually got 2 Petzl torches, 1 in green and the other is blue with a flashing red light when required. They hang side by side behind the passenger seat. Which one I use dpeneds on mood.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, so what. Have you seen the size of my 4 X D cell Maglight?

It is the usual colour...  8O :?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

trevd01 said:


> I think we should set up a members only 'Torch Fetishists' section...
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

A while back i discovered I had 17 different types of torch in the camper  

I'm better now 8O


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should set up a members only 'Torch Fetishists' section...
> ...


Do you mean that you've finally seen the light?

PS the Lidl LED work light beats any single torch hands down for usefulness.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Heavy duty Maglites are for people in Unimogs (see above). I think we are a little more refined with the twin Petzls.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Have a look at one of these, Richbrook Car Cigarette Lighter Rechargeable LED Torch Light, plugs into your ciggylighter so it's always charged and you know where it is.

The light from it is amazing and used it for over an hour and still didn't run out.

All the best Wilt


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I am a huge fan of Ryobi One Plus cordless devices, as it makes it possible to amass all manner of tools and devices that use a single battery and charger standard.

I have one of these in the van:

http://www.ryobi-direct.com/cgi-bin...P1802S_18v_Torch_Naked__Green_.html#a805#a805

I have then installed a 12v battery charger for the Ryobi battery system, which means that I can keep the torch working at all times. And if necessary, I can bring one or more of the identical batteries I have at home.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I use a torch every day at work. I have tried loads of different brands such as Maglite, Snap-on etc and as trevorf said LED Lenser are the best (in my opinion). They are expensive but nice quality, guaranteed for life and they work very well. For MH use I would go for P7, small but powerfull but theres loads to choose from


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Large Maglite with red and blue filters mounted on a bracket close to the door :wink: plus a led headlight for each person.
A couple of stick on battery operated led lights are handy inside the lockers too :idea:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My high power dive torch will light up the underside of the clouds, I find that works well and it is rechargeable..

A bit dear though it does cost over four hundred quid.. but it is waterproof to 500 meters :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> My high power dive torch will light up the underside of the clouds


So will any of mine if it's foggy :lol: :lol:



rayrecrok said:


> but it is waterproof to 500 meters :lol: :lol: :lol:


Must get one ready for the Peterborough Show next year........ :wink:


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Geez its a torch"......... U press the button and it lights.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

WiltonShagpile said:


> Geez its a torch"......... U press the button and it lights.


No you don't..

ray.


----------

